# Reused Billboard Vinyl Tarps



## dboone (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello wood burning friends.  I have not been on here for a while.  Getting ready for this winter.  Last year somebody recommended the following tarp to cover their wood stacks.  Does anybody know much about these or have other products in mind?  I have my wood piled on pallets in two rows on the pallet with a little breathing room in between for a total width of about 4'.  I would like something that will last a long time.  It says it is 20mil.  How does that compare to other heavy duty tarps?

http://stores.ebay.com/PointOne-Pre...Tarps_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Thanks,


----------



## waynek (Sep 1, 2009)

dboone said:
			
		

> Hello wood burning friends.  I have not been on here for a while.  Getting ready for this winter.  Last year somebody recommended the following tarp to cover their wood stacks.  Does anybody know much about these or have other products in mind?  I have my wood piled on pallets in two rows on the pallet with a little breathing room in between for a total width of about 4'.  I would like something that will last a long time.  It says it is 20mil.  How does that compare to other heavy duty tarps?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/PointOne-Pre...Tarps_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Thanks,



Would you consider recycling lumber covers? It works for me. I recycle the lumber covers that enclose lumber for shipping on railroad flatbed cars. There are several lumber wholesalers within a short driving distance that some of my neighbors and I obtain the covers from. The wholesalers are more than happy to give them to us...free.

We cut them up to fit our wood stacks and use various kinds of "tarp grabbers" to secure them. You can expect to get 2 to 3 years use out of them.
jackpine


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a billboard tarp and I can tell you it's pretty heavy duty, moreso than the tarps you by at HD or Lowes.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Sep 1, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I have a billboard tarp and I can tell you it's pretty heavy duty, moreso than the tarps you by at HD or Lowes.



+1  

We have a few of em an they are extremely durable!


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 2, 2009)

They get a lot for shipping on ebay!


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you pick one up you'll understand why...  They are HEAVY.


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 2, 2009)

You could just leave the wood uncovered and save shipping costs. Stack an extra few days' supply next to the stove or on the porch to dry off any rainwater before you put it in the stove. If the wood stacks are covered, how will you admire your wood?


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 2, 2009)

A+++ on those tarps, The only thing tougher that I know of is Rubber roofing material. If you can get 'em cheap, I say go for it they'll last a lifetime!


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 2, 2009)

Without encouraging any comments on this season's Mets fortune, I could go for something like this and keep the picture side "out":
http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-NY-METS-Gi...0?hash=item53dcaaa950&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 3, 2009)

dboone said:
			
		

> Hello wood burning friends.  I have not been on here for a while.  Getting ready for this winter.  Last year somebody recommended the following tarp to cover their wood stacks.  Does anybody know much about these or have other products in mind?  I have my wood piled on pallets in two rows on the pallet with a little breathing room in between for a total width of about 4'.  I would like something that will last a long time.  It says it is 20mil.  How does that compare to other heavy duty tarps?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/PointOne-Pre...Tarps_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Thanks,



Here's a little hint for you. You can get them for free two ways. You can either go visit your local dumpster rental guy and see if he has any laying around, or go to the sign makers directly. The people who make them usually have to pay a waste yard to take them away, and are usually more than happy to give them away. I have used a lot of them for different things. I cover the flight pens for my quail with them, woodpiles, lawn tractor and quad, construction wood, etc. Thick, heavy duty, and tough to kill.

Chris


----------



## mbcijim (Sep 3, 2009)

magnumhntr said:
			
		

> dboone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

I own some billboards.  The vinyl covers are advertised to last 5 years.  The tarp doesn't go bad, the color fails in 5 years.  
Look up your local sign guy in the yellow pages and offer him a case of beer.  Chances are he has choice of sizes too.  12'x20' and 14'x 45 are the two most common sizes.


----------



## boostnut (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a couple from the guy on ebay. Last year was their first year in use as a woodpile cover. Its not fair to compare them to a store bought tarp, they're in a totally different league. They're heavy and tuff to say the least. I cut them to size and bought a cheap grommet kit and punched in 4 or 5 grommets per side. I only cover the top and a few inches down each side and can say that these are well worth the $$$, especially if you can get them free! Good luck!


----------



## Slow1 (Sep 3, 2009)

magnumhntr said:
			
		

> Here's a little hint for you. You can get them for free two ways. You can either go visit your local dumpster rental guy and see if he has any laying around, or go to the sign makers directly. The people who make them usually have to pay a waste yard to take them away, and are usually more than happy to give them away. I have used a lot of them for different things. I cover the flight pens for my quail with them, woodpiles, lawn tractor and quad, construction wood, etc. Thick, heavy duty, and tough to kill.
> 
> Chris



Sounds like a good plan...

I figure in the Boston area there must be several "local sign guys" but what exactly is the business listing that I"m looking for?  I'd love to get hold of one or two of these things but am not sure who to look up... I'm more of a google sort than yellow pages so rather hoping you may be able to help me out with some key words.  Also, what is the right 'industry' term for these things?  Billboard covers?

Thanks!


----------



## kevin85 (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought one on ebay too.....Unbelievable quality.  All my friends are jealous.  Will never buy another cheap tarp from the store to cover wood.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Sep 3, 2009)

OK, who wants dibs on this billboard?

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,546220,00.html


----------



## wendell (Sep 3, 2009)

What a great resource this board is! I would never have thought of lumbar covers but just picked up a few during lunch. They said they re-use most of them but were fine letting a few go.

Do you fold over the edges and glue (or something else) them together to strengthen them before you put the grommets in?


----------



## boostnut (Sep 3, 2009)

I folded the entire edge over in order to have a double-thick layer to install the grommet into. They seem to be holding up well.


----------



## waynek (Sep 5, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> What a great resource this board is! I would never have thought of lumbar covers but just picked up a few during lunch. They said they re-use most of them but were fine letting a few go.
> 
> Do you fold over the edges and glue (or something else) them together to strengthen them before you put the grommets in?



Re: lumber tarps... I purchase packages of small rubber balls found at places such as Dollar General, etc.  I insert the balls on the inside of the lumber tarp where I want to tie nylon cord. Slip-knot the cord around the tarp and ball and cut the cord to length needed. No grommets...just balls.
jackpine


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 6, 2009)

That takes balls.  Pebbles work too.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Sep 7, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> That takes balls.  Pebbles work too.



Old golf balls work best for me but I never seem to have one handy when I need one so I usually end up using a small rock, too.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 8, 2009)

i use rubber roofing however i've also used some of those boat wraps and they also work great


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan...

I figure in the Boston area there must be several "local sign guys" but what exactly is the business listing that I"m looking for?  I'd love to get hold of one or two of these things but am not sure who to look up... I'm more of a google sort than yellow pages so rather hoping you may be able to help me out with some key words.  Also, what is the right 'industry' term for these things?  Billboard covers?

Thanks![/quote]

I've got a buddy that gets 'em, ..if you want I can give him a buzz and see what he's got available.


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 8, 2009)

Werm said:
			
		

> what exactly is the business listing that I"m looking for?


As you drive around, you should see vacant billboards with a "this space for rent" notice on them.  Call the number.  Some of the non-vacant ones will have the ad agency's name on the rim of the sign too.


----------



## Slow1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Werm said:
			
		

> I've got a buddy that gets 'em, ..if you want I can give him a buzz and see what he's got available.



I'd appreciate that - I'll PM you contact details.


----------



## mbcijim (Sep 10, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> magnumhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd experiment with Sign Maker, Builder, etc...  The term we use in PA is 'vinyl billboard'.  There are two kinds - paper and vinyl.  The large franchises like PostNet or Fast Signs don't do them.  You may have to call 3-4 companies till you find one that does.


----------



## vwboomer (Sep 10, 2009)

I ordered one from Ebay. 14x48. Even at $80 that's cheap for a heavy tarp that I can cut into whatever length I need. I ordered it Monday (holiday) and got it wed while at work. Pretty happy with that. Now I have to figure out how to secure it around my wood piles for this year.


----------



## kevin85 (Sep 10, 2009)

I secured mine to my pile by sliding small pipes in the channels around the edges where the openings were.  Then I put a bungy cord around the pipe and secured it to the underside of my pallets...works well!!


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't use billboard vinyl but I do use EPDM rubber.  What I did was to wrap the two long edges around 20 foot long 1/2 inch rebar and use slitted pieces of 5/8 inch poly pipe to to hold it in place.  The rebar creates a straight edge and provides enough weight to hold it down.


----------



## botemout (Sep 12, 2009)

I just received my 28'x48'; it weighs about 140 lbs!  Seemed in pretty good shape; we're covering hay with it.  It did cost $230 with shipping but, for a tarp of that size and quality that's a pretty damn good deal.


----------



## davidshawn9 (Oct 6, 2009)

> I just received my 28’x48’; it weighs about 140 lbs!  Seemed in pretty good shape; we’re covering hay with it.  It did cost $230 with shipping but, for a tarp of that size and quality that’s a pretty damn good deal.




That's ok.. but the costs is high. $230 thats quite high.


davidshawn9
Simulation prêt


----------



## vwboomer (Oct 6, 2009)

So far I'm liking my 14x48. I cut 20' off to cover this winters wood and punched grommets in. Sadly the grommet kit was a cheapo and several of them ended up cutting grommet sized holes in the tarp  but in the winds we've had so far it's heavy enough that it stays put pretty well. 
I'd go the billboard route again. for $80 I got a heck of a tarp.


----------

